# Short piece in A minor



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

well, I guess the thread title says everything


__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Fcomplot

any constructive criticism is welcome!


----------



## zvioliny (Jul 3, 2014)

Very nice, but it sound's a little robotic, if you add dynamics it would make it even better.


----------

